# Archie @ 15 weeks



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

My gorgeous little pie dog is getting bigger each day! we took this photo today, we took the same sitting when we first got him and his head didn't even come to the top of the bin!!!

I'm smitten


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!! he is just Gorgeous!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

mmmm scrummy! xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Archie is so adorable and I love your username.


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Arrrrrr-chie! You are such a cutie x


----------



## Casper (Jul 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!!x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautt! He's a gorgeous colour


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

He's just lovely!!!


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hes gorgeous like a teddy bear x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Archie is just :hug: :love-eyes: :star:


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Archie is adorable! Great idea to get a photo next to the same item during his growth so you can monitor his progress... I shall be banking that idea for next year!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, you are all so very lovely & kind 

We cosntantly look at him and are amazed by how cute he is, but then I think we all think that about our adorable little bundles of fluff, right?!!!

x


----------

